# Cabinet door stop? Limiter?



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

I am building a medicine cabinet and due to an adjacent wall mirror I need to prevent the door from opening greater than about 80 degrees. I am not confident that hinges alone would prevent the door from flexing and striking the mirror. Reversing the door is not an option.

I had thought of using chain but that seems likely to tangle and awkward. I am sure I have seen brass rail-style door stops on the top of cabinet doors.

I diligently searched google for cabinet door stops and the best I can find are trunk lid support rails. Those look undesirable.

I am still in the design phase so just about any option is on the table. I've ruled out the door opening vertically as well.


----------



## robdew (Mar 25, 2008)

Eh, anwering my own question I think. This is called a "door swing limiter"? Having a little better luck now finding options.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

How about the flat brass limiter like you see on toy box lids. The kin


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know what kind of door you want .but if it's a overlay on a face frame cabinet you could
look at Blums new 38n one piece compact hinge. It is 105 deg swing and add the angle restriction clip
that restricts the opening to 86 deg. The new 38n also is soft close. My price on a pair of hinges is less then $5.
The restricters are 1$ each.


----------



## Bang (Apr 19, 2013)

Use a tambor door…..


----------



## jward (Feb 10, 2017)

I found a cool product on Amazon that sounds like what you might be looking for. It's a stainless steel braided cable with two eye openings on either end. It's being sold as a cabinet door stop, cabinet door restraint, swing restrictor, etc.









Here is the link if anyone might still be interested. I know this post is a little old now.

https://smile.amazon.com/Restraint-Restrictor-Salt-Life-Solutions/dp/B01MZE4RYL/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1486735567&sr=8-18&keywords=cabinet+door+stop


----------

